# Schönheits-OP



## Leever (6. Februar 2002)

Also letztens hab ich mal wein wenig an einem Passfoto von mir rumgebastelt, und dabei auch gleich wieder was hübsches bei gelernt.
Passbilder sehen immer so langweihlig aus und da dache ich mir könntest mal sowas wie ein Unfallopfer aus dir machen.
Meiner Meinung nach lassen sich die Wunden am besten so darstellen:

Erstmal ne neue Ebene.
Mit einer etwas verzerteren Spitze und einer dunkleren Graustuffe [ ist abhängig von der Hautfarbe (keine Ahnung wie das bei Schwarzen ist), also mal etwas probieren] ein wenig
auf der Ebene Über deimem Gesicht oder dass deiner Freundin  rumschmieren. Danach besnutzt ihr den Ebneneffekt "Ineinanderkopieren".
Nun haben wir schon eine wunde Stelle.
Wieder ne neue Ebene und nun noch ein klein wenig in der wunden stelle malen. Und wieder "Ineinanderkopieren".
Nun müsste es schon eher wie eine Wunde aussehen.
nach Bedarf noch ein wenig Gauschen-Weichzeichner, Damit dass auch ein wenig in die Haut überhegt.

Das kann alles auch je nach Belieben etwas abgeändert werden.

Fertig !

( Dass bin jetzt nicht ICH !)
  Das Pic von mir hab ich leider nicht mehr 

Vorher:






Danach:


----------



## Sovok (6. Februar 2002)

zeig ma dein ergebnis


----------



## AciDemon (6. Februar 2002)

*ned schlecht!*

ist simpel und sieht echt noch sau cool aus...


----------



## Sovok (6. Februar 2002)

ich würd gern ma sehn wie man ne zombiefresse machn kann... so n paar techniken damit ich nich alles per hand zeichnen muss


----------



## SirNeo (6. Februar 2002)

Das Egbenis sieht wirklich gut, aus ziemlich realistisch.


----------



## TheVirus (7. Februar 2002)

Airbrush rulez! ;-)


----------



## Yasemin (7. Februar 2002)

Sieht super aus, richtig *aua* können wir mal dein ergebnis mit dem passfoto sehen, ich meine dein richtiges Unfallopfer?


----------



## Leever (7. Februar 2002)

Ich denke man könnte diesen Effekt noch etwas verbessern indem man irgendwie ne Knochentextur oder meinetwegen nen Totenkopf untermischt.

Ich werd mal sehen wie ich dass am besten hinbekomme.

Das pic von mir hab ich leider nicht mehr aber ich werd ein neues machen.

und dann mal hier reinsetzen.


----------



## Christoph (7. Februar 2002)

da gibts doch einige tuts die sich mit solchen sachen beschäftigen. zb. tote augen oder Narbe!!!!

muss mal schaun wo ich das gesehen hab


----------



## TheVirus (7. Februar 2002)

Meinste das hier?
http://www.graphics4all.de/ps/workshop/eyes/eyes07.php


----------



## TheVirus (7. Februar 2002)

Hier noch was was ich in den weiten des WWW gefunden hab
http://www.bluesfear.com/Tutorials/Blood.htm


----------



## Sovok (7. Februar 2002)

hat jemand eins über veränderung der haut?


----------



## Leever (7. Februar 2002)

Da nimmst dir einfach ein Bild einer etwas älteren Frau ( viele Falten) und dann einfach Maskieren, ebnen verbinden und dann halt die Wunden machen.
Ich wersuche auch gerade mal ein neues zu machen, was gut aussieht ist wenn du da noch so Rohfleischtexturen reinhaust .


----------



## Mythos007 (19. Februar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

ich muss sagen das macht irgendwie spass


----------



## Jedrzej (20. Februar 2002)

*OBERn00b*

Die frage die ich jetzt stelle ist wahrscheinlich ziemlich dumm, doch bei mir gehts nicht so ganz....
welches werkzeug muss ich benutzen ?????
Ich nehm den pinseln mit einer ausgefransten spitze wenn ich aber auf inneinanderkopieren stelle wird ledeglich dunkler....:-(


----------



## ajay (27. Februar 2002)

@Mythos007

wie hast du in das rechte auge die geplatzten Blutäderchen reinbekommen ??? 
wenn ich das probiere schauts immer so unrealistisch aus...

flash


----------



## missy (11. September 2003)

Ich hab das auch mal versucht,
und das kam bei raus:






Danke für das Tut,
hat mir geholfen.


----------



## subzero (12. September 2003)

So richtig  ist es aber erst mit den Texturen auf dem Gesicht
a la Dubtastic! vielleicht noch zu genähten Mund bzw Auge... Lauter son Kram noch dazu fügen


----------



## Michael Och (12. September 2003)

Aber sieht richtig Cool aus  , doch seid bitte nicht so grob *g


----------



## zenga (12. September 2003)

tach,
hier gibts auch nen prima Tut >
tutut 

mfg zenga


----------



## missy (12. September 2003)

Das Tut sieht richtig krass aus
Schade das es englisch is  
ABer der Typ sieht wirklich übel aus.


----------



## Mark (12. September 2003)

Hi!

@missy: da wäre er wohl besser zum Arzt gegangen... 
Noch viel Spaß


----------



## missy (12. September 2003)

ähm krass 
von dem träum ich heut Nacht  
aber sieht schon cool aus, irgendwie! *g


----------



## Jan Seifert (13. September 2003)

So, dann mal zu mit diesem Thread.
Wir wollen hier kein "Guck mal das ab ich gemacht" haben.
Zudem ist der Ursprungs Thread ziemlich alt.

*-close-*


----------

